# How many Zebra Nerite Snails in a 55 gallon tank?



## jfritz42

Hi, I'm having terrible problems with green spot algae on my plant leaves, and I read that Zebra Nerite Snails are very effective in eating this type of algae. E.g. http://www.planetinverts.com/zebra_nerite_snail.html
The problem I have now is that I have no idea how many to buy! I already have two rubberlip plecos (max 4" size) and two ottos. Those guys keep the green dust algae at bay, but aren't doing anything to deal with the green spot algae.

Any suggestion on a number so I can deal with the green spot algae but not starve my existing algae eaters?

Thank you!
Jason


----------



## JohnPaul

A general stocking rule for nerites that I have heard before is 1 for every 10 gallons. My own experience with nerites is that while they may munch on some GSA from time to time, it's probably unrealistic to expect that suddenly adding some nerites will take care of a bad GSA problem. Maybe they will, but realize there are no guarantees.

You are probably more likely to have long-term success by adjusting phosphate levels in your tank in such a way that the GSA doesn't form in the first place. From all I have read, GSA tends to form when your phosphate levels are too low (especially as compared to your nitrate levels). Look up the info on GSA on this page and this page to get yourself started.


----------



## tex627

Unless your pplants are swords, ferns, anubias or something that have strong enough to hold up a big snail, I don't think the nerites will take care of he spot algae on the plants. the glass they will clean extremely well though. 

1/ every ten gallon is a decent amount to keep up the maintenance but I would recommend 10-30 for clean up. they also like harder water. people say they don't do well in low pH but I've had them do well in conditions of low pH and high calcium/magnesium levels.


----------



## jfritz42

Thanks for your replies!

It's true that lack of phosphate may be the problem. I'm only using Excel for CO2, and I dose "Barrs GH Booster" and CSM+B (from aquariumfertilizer.com), neither of which have phosphate. I also have a pretty high fish load.

I'm getting the GSA on some plants but not others:
- Anubias - tons of it
- Ruffled Sword - tons on old leaves
- Amazon Sword - tons, it's barely growing
- Banana Plant - none!
- Anacharis - none
- Some type of twisty moneywart - tons. Small leaves so the snail probably won't help.
- Jungle vals - almost none
- Java fern - medium, not growing too well
- Dwarf Sagittaria - tons on old leaves
- Ozelot - tons

I suppose I should get some monopotassium phosphate (KH2PO4) instead of only using the Barrs GH Booster.

I hope nerite snails could help to deal with the existing issues too.

- Jason


----------



## sampster5000

I was told by a merchant, who mainly sells snails, that you can have 1 per gallon. He recommended 15 to 20 in a 20 gallon. I believe it due to their incredibly small size.


----------



## Gordonrichards

My 33 gallon tank has 8 zebras in it. No issues and the glass is clean all the time. Best investment. I will be buying more from the guy next year.


----------



## sampster5000

I just got my horned nerites in today. They are smaller than a pea. The max size for these I believe was 1/2''? Something around there. If I didnt have shrimp and a mystery snail I would probably order 20 more for my 15 gallon. They are so cool!


----------



## jfritz42

I just bought 5 corona (horned) nerites and 5 zebra nerites on AquaBid. They arrive on Friday, can't wait 

One downside of nerites seems to be that they can crawl out of your tank. I took the liberty to seal a few gaps around the edge of my tank and the hood with some packing tape to prevent any escapes.

I thought these pages were very helpful and informative while I was researching nerite snails:
http://www.planetinverts.com/horned_nerite_snail.html
http://www.planetinverts.com/zebra_nerite_snail.html

BTW, the seller on AquaBid recommended 20 olive nerite snails for my 55 gallon tank, but I decided to get only 10 to start with. Also, yes, the horned snails are very small: 1/4" - 1/2" max. I would guess they are the best for cleaning leaves due to their size, which is where I need their help the most.


----------

